# Summer 2013 Midwestern US Tour: CHICAGO!!!



## Jaybird (Sep 8, 2003)

Finally made it to Kenwood...



























Looking up at the famous Regents Park apartment complex...




































The Chicago Landmark art-deco Powhatan Apartment Building






















































Hyde Park Art Center













































Harold Washington Park in Kenwood, named after Chicago's first African-American mayor, the late Harold Washington


----------



## Jaybird (Sep 8, 2003)

Hyde Park Union Church, built in 1926




































Alumni House, part of the University of Chicago


















The Robert A. Millikan House, a U.S. Landmark house that was home to the American physicist Robert A. Millikan, who won the Nobel Prize in Physics in 1923. Prairie school architecture, the house was built in 1907.

















































































The Arthur H. Compton house, another U.S. Landmark house, built for Arthur H. Compton, noted physicist who discovered the Compton Effect, proving light has a particle and wave aspect. He was awarded the Nobel Prize in Physics in 1927. The house was built in 1916.









Better angle of the house...






















































First Unitarian Church of Chicago


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Gorgeous tour, Jay! Thanks!


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

nice and neat.


----------



## Jaybird (Sep 8, 2003)

Thanks for the comments, guys! Many people I know thought I did a great job of capturing the Windy City! Next time, though, I will have to go into the REAL Kenwood neighborhood. I only got a fraction of it, just the highrise apartments.

To me, Hyde Park reminds me a lot of the urban central neighborhoods found in London, Ontario.


----------



## Jaybird (Sep 8, 2003)

The Frederick C. Robie House, regarded as Frank Lloyd Wright's greatest Prairie-School style house. Built in 1909. I had the pleasure of touring the house that was designed for Frederick C. Robie, former assistant manager for the Excelsior Supply Company. He only lived here 14 months after financial problems and the death of his father.































































Images from the tour I went on…









The unique iron doors...









The garage or stables turned into a gift shop...


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

a large, massive and elegant mix of architectural designs is what spells out the city's skyline.
compliment to your nice pictures - I like those big residential houses too.


----------



## Jaybird (Sep 8, 2003)

Frank R. Lillie House, another landmark home to famed American embryologist and zoologist Frank R. Lillie.


















Side...









Front Door….









Rear...


















These homes are found on Kimbark Avenue…


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Lovely homes. I take it you couldn't photograph inside the Robie house?


----------



## Jaybird (Sep 8, 2003)

openlyJane said:


> Lovely homes. I take it you couldn't photograph inside the Robie house?


Unfortunately as much as I wanted to, I couldn't. They don't allow photography inside, because they want to preserve as much inside as possible, or something like that. But inside FLW's homes is something to behold. I experienced the same thing at the FLW-designed and built Darwin D. Martin house in Buffalo, New York.


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

nice upate as usual....thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Jaybird (Sep 8, 2003)

Here is the 3rd part of my fifth and final day in the Windy City, focusing on the beautiful campus of the University of Chicago in Hyde Park and parts of the Museum Campus and Grant Park.

the University of Chicago's Charles M. Harper Center









Rockefeller Memorial Chapel, part of the University of Chicago's campus




































University of Chicago Foster Hall









Kelly Hall









Oriental Institute Museum









University of Chicago Campus
















































































































































Midway Plaisance Park








































































Made it back to the Metra station...









Waiting for the train to take me back downtown...


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Like you say, a lovely campus. I often find that university campuses - when located in city centres - can be one of the most attractive features of a city.


----------



## Jaybird (Sep 8, 2003)

openlyJane said:


> Like you say, a lovely campus. I often find that university campuses - when located in city centres - can be one of the most attractive features of a city.


The University of Chicago is the most beautiful university campus I have ever set foot in, although I haven't really set foot in too many university campuses, but I do whenever I get a chance. I heard Stanford might be the most gorgeous in the United States.

I agree with you about university campuses being an attractive feature in a city, a perfect example is Cleveland, its University Circle district is gorgeous. University campuses can also be an economic asset and help revitalize downtowns and urban neighborhoods.


----------



## Jaybird (Sep 8, 2003)

Not quite downtown, but at the Museum Campus, we encounter Soldier Field, home of the Chicago Bears NFL football team









Adler Planetarium









Chicago skyline from Adler Planetarium













































Shedd Aquarium


















Field Museum









Now in Grant Park, and I believe this field is the site of the popular music festival, Lollapalooza...


















Downtown...









More of Grant Park...


















The famous Buckingham Fountain




































Into Millennium Park...



























Art Institute of Chicago, modern wing









Chicago Stock Exchange Entrance monument of the now-demolished Chicago Stock Exchange building designed by Louis Sullivan


















The older section of the Art Institute



























Wrigley Fountain in Millennium Park


















Afterwards, relaxed by the pool and caught some pictures in around the Aqua skyscraper...


















Blue Cross Blue Shield Building



























View of River East...









Looking towards Millennium Park...



























Looking north on Columbus Drive, towards the Chicago River...









Hope you enjoyed! Coming soon... Michigan Avenue and John Hancock Center


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Chicago looks so cool! Love it!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Chicago


----------



## Jaybird (Sep 8, 2003)

Here's the fourth part of my fifth and final day in the Windy City. These are all views and pictures of the third-tallest building in the city, the John Hancock Center, rising 100 stories and 1,127 feet above Michigan Avenue. It was completed in 1969 and at the time of its completion, was the tallest building in the world outside of New York City. The observation deck lies on the 94th floor of the building.

Looking up at the John Hancock...



























Views all from the 94th observatory








































































Navy Pier


----------



## Jaybird (Sep 8, 2003)

Hope you all enjoyed nighttime views of the best view in Chicago!


----------



## Jaybird (Sep 8, 2003)

Winding down to my last few pictures of my summer 2013 trip, I am closing it off with a night tour of the Magnificent Mile before and after the John Hancock Center and views! For my John Hancock Center and views, click here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1674375

Just thought I'd start with showing off my bags from my shopping I did before dinner, I figured since it's Chicago's Magnificent Mile, I should give into temptation…



























Chicago Chop House, where I ate supper that night…


















Picture of Al Capone inside the restaurant…









The Capone Family









Mmmm, Lobster Bisque, first time trying it, boy it was good, lobster meat is so good!









Potatoes au Gratin with Bacon and Mushrooms and a New York Striploin with a huge Onion Ring on top!









The restaurant's atmosphere









The pianist and singer sounded a lot like Frank Sinatra









Michigan Avenue in the early evening












































































































Chicago's Famous Water Tower, the only surviving structure left from the great Chicago Fire


















John Hancock Building and Water Tower Place


----------

